# Directions to Cite Europe MH parking please



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

We are crossing on a late tunnel train on Friday night the 13th, arriving local time just after midnight.

Idea is to head straight to the MH parking area at Cite Europe for a few hours sleep.

Please can you direct me?

You come out of the tunnel train, down the long straight road with the petrol station on the left, where from there?

Thanks very much.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Do you have sat nav?
Precise co-ords are the on campsite database (and a map).


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

follow the signs to Cite Europe along the autoroute towards Boulogne, then off the autoroute after about 5km; when you reach the roundabout with the cheap hotels on the right, take the last exit and the Cinema (Gaumont?) should be on your right; follow the road up and after the multi storey car parking on your right, turn sharp left - that's it. The top end of Cite Europe should be on your right with the entrance to the Supermarket.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Mike, Im even more confused now which isnt tricky I grant you.

You mention travelling 5 kms along the autoroute? I was under the impression Cite Europe and the Eurotunnel terminus/exit were virtually adjacent to each other?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

It's very easy and well signposted, just head for the cite car parks and you will soon see the blue motorhome signs. 
James


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Years ago when the Tunnel first opened you could drive easily between Cite and the Tunnel. Now you have to go all around the houses.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GEH007 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Mike, Im even more confused now which isnt tricky I grant you.
> 
> You mention travelling 5 kms along the autoroute? I was under the impression Cite Europe and the Eurotunnel terminus/exit were virtually adjacent to each other?


whoops Sorry, I thought you said you were in on the Ferry. Yes, it's right next door (you can see the terminal building from the Cite Europe parking), you have to go out & round the houses to get there, but not onto the Autoroute


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks.

So is Cite Europe signposted as soon as you are leaving the tunnel terminus?


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

With all due respect to previous posters, if you don't know the area, i would come out of the tunnel following the signs for the A16/Boulogne, ONTO the A16 and off again at the very next exit which as you say is very close.

At the roundabout turn left under the motorway, go straight over the next roundabout , and at the next roundabout turn left onto a sort of dual carrigeway with some fancy streetlights. The road bends to the left and at the next roundabout, ignore any signs and turn right. I THINK that there is an electrical discount store on the RH corner. 

After turning right you go past the Police National building and the 'Aire' is on the right.

It used to be the first entrance you came to, but I think that's now the coach park and it's now the second or third entrance on the right. The entrance is marked for motorhomes.

Again I THINK the road is called Boulevard du Kent.

Have a safe journey


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

GEH007 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So is Cite Europe signposted as soon as you are leaving the tunnel terminus?


Just read you're most recent post. i'm pretty sure it's following the Cite de Europe signs from the internal tunnel roads that sends you 'all round the houses' on unlit country roads.

Malcolm


----------



## AL8 (Feb 16, 2009)

It is here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1895

using the street view from the link above, 'drive' along the road until you see a MH coming out of a car park on your right, that is the MH parking.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Leave the terminal ( on the only road ) and you will see it sign posted, follow signs and you will see motorhome symbol, really easy even I can find it,
If you are standard size the motorhome park is fine, if you are large like me I always use the coach park next door,

Loddy


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I can confirm that it IS Boulevard du Kent that you're looking for. Look out for the large La La Land type windmills, the Aire is signposted.


----------



## missmollie (Sep 30, 2005)

Is there any cheap fuel near the Cite Europe aire? I usually go to the Carfour in Calais and then to the docks for the night after I get off the train.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, just as you get off the train:
> Fuel station <

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Go to Auchan petrol station and get a 5 euro voucher to spend in the store later.  

tony


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

As you leave the train follow the exit road. Take first exit on the right, which is sign posted Cite Europe.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...33632,1.818881&spn=0.011305,0.027423&t=h&z=15

Up to the roundabout and take 2nd exit onto Boulevard de l'europe.
At next roundabout take 2nd exit into Boulevard du Kent.

Motorhome parking & the Coach parking is last perking area on the right ( just by "bowling cite europe" name).

If you pass the petrol station on the way out, you've missed the right hand turning and you will then have to join the A16 and go the long way around.


----------

